# Riqui riqui



## wcaldasbr

Saludos a todos,

Comecei a estudar espanhol a uns tres meses mais ou menos. Tenho lido esse forum e apreciado sua utilidade.

Gostaria de saber se alguém poderia me esclarecer a frase 

_ "Te pusiste el riqui riqui"_

que encontrei em uma canção colombiana (cumbia):

A ti que te gusta mucho
A mi que me vuelve loco
Y a ti que te gusta mucho
Y a mi que me vuelve loco
Te pusiste el riqui riqui
Para romperme lolita el coco

Procurei em vários lugares da web sobre _riqui __riqui _e nada fez sentido. Desde já agradeço.


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenida caldasbr; 


Se não me engano é um tipo de dança. _Googlando_ aquele famoso _site_ de vídeo, que você sabe qual , vai encontrar um exemplo do riqui riqui, inclusive ensina alguns passos da dança.


----------



## wcaldasbr

Vanda, você é rápida!!! De fato, eu havia verificado no tal site e parece que faz sentido... Embora saber isso não seja algo tão importante, eu me incomodo quando não consigo esclarecer bem uma palavra: mania.
Talvez, quem sabe, se houvesse um colombiano na lista ou alguém que já morou ou esteve por lá.
Em tempo: parabéns a todos vocês. Que lista maravilhosa!


----------



## felixcde

(Taxonomia de las _*heliconias*_. Para Maza (2004) a las heliconias en cada país se les ha dado diferentes nombres populares, platanillo, *riqui riqui* y bijao en Venezuela, plátano cimarrón en Cuba, cacte, pacoba brava, y bananerinha do matto en Brasil. En Colombia se le ha llamado de distintas maneras de acuerdo a la región, platanillo, bijao, bijauillo y murrapo en Antioquia, Cundinamarca y Choco, lengua e vaca en la  Costa Atlántica y muuru huuru en la Guajira.)


Conforme o texto parece aludir a uma especie de planta o algo asim.


----------



## Vanda

Mas como uma planta vai causar esta reação no rapaz:
_Y a mi que me vuelve loco Te pusiste el riqui riqui Para romperme lolita el coco?_


----------



## felixcde

Es posible que haya usado las hojas de las plantas como su pollerita o algo asi... o uso las hojas para cubrirse con ellas.


----------



## wcaldasbr

Gracias felixcde y Vanda. 
Realmente, a primeira impressão que tive foi de que *riqui riqui* se tratava de alguma espécie de vestimenta atrativa, sexy, etc. Mas, como não encontrei na web nada que me confirmasse essa suposição, acabei recorrendo a vocês aqui no forum. Vou continuar procurando.
Um bom dia a todos.


----------



## Vanda

Eu continuo insistindo na dança.


----------



## Eli_del_mar

Oi wcaldasbr, eu sou colombiana, e a cumbia é um ritmo muito popular em 
algumas regiões do país, eu sou de a costa norte ó Caribe Colombiano. 

Primero que todo quiero saber quién es el autor de esa canción, no se me hace conocida.
Segundo:no le veo sentido a la frase "para romperme lolita el coco" será mas bien " para romperme todito el coco"? Creo que la letra de la canción esta un poco mala, al menos esa frase. Tercero: nunca he escuchado la palabra riqui riqui, por eso me gustaría saber el nombre y cantante de esa canción, para buscarla, escucharla, y corroborar que dice riqui riqui.
Cuarto: dame esa información y te averiguo, porque es posible que se trate de un término utilizado sólo en algunas regiones del país, porque obviamente no lo vas a encontrar en el diccionario de la RAE ( Real Academia Española).
Quinto: a la orden en lo que te pueda ayudar, yo estoy aprendiendo el portugués.

Sexto: el coco, también se le llama a la cabeza (en la costa norte de Colombia sobretodo), Ej: me rompí el coco resolviendo el examen; quiere decir que hizo un gran trabajo mental para resolver el examen, que estaba muy difícil.

Chao, suerte!


----------



## Eli_del_mar

Oi, perdón por el doble post, pero creo que ya tengo tu respuesta. El "riqui riqui con cu" no es una cumbia, es el título de una canción que se puso de moda en España, no significa nada, es un invento para llamarle a ese baile. La letra que das esta errada, dice más o menos así:

_El riqui riqui con cu ya llegó
Lo bailan en China también en Nuevo León Dale Riqui Riqui a esa morenita Que el riqui riqui la pone muy tontita ......

__...Y el riqui riqui se baila así
Uno: El breaking dance
Dos: El cruzaito
Tres: El Michael Jackson
Cuatro: El Robocop_...

De seguro le llaman riqui por abreviar la palaba rico, ricura, que quiere decir en este contexto, que es un ritmo muy rico o sabroso para bilar, para hacer desorden en las fiestas, para "mamar gallo" con los amigos y para bacilar.

Espero ter fornecido uma resposta à sua pergunta

Saludos.


----------



## Mangato

Tá seguro que diz riqui riqui? Não dirá liquiliqui?

liqui liqui



Eli_del_mar said:


> Oi, perdón por el doble post, pero creo que ya tengo tu respuesta. El "riqui riqui con cu" no es una cumbia, es el título de una canción que se puso de moda en España, no significa nada, es un invento para llamarle a ese baile. La letra que das esta errada, dice más o menos así:
> 
> _El riqui riqui con cu ya llegó_
> _Lo bailan en China también en Nuevo León Dale Riqui Riqui a esa morenita Que el riqui riqui la pone muy tontita ......_
> 
> _...Y el riqui riqui se baila así_
> _Uno: El breaking dance_
> _Dos: El cruzaito_
> _Tres: El Michael Jackson_
> _Cuatro: El Robocop_...
> 
> De seguro le llaman riqui por abreviar la palaba rico, ricura, que quiere decir en este contexto, que es un ritmo muy rico o sabroso para bilar, para hacer desorden en las fiestas, para "mamar gallo" con los amigos y para bacilar.
> 
> Espero ter fornecido uma resposta à sua pergunta
> 
> Saludos.


 
Na canção original  é *chiqui chiqui*. Partcipou no festival da eurovisión 2008


----------



## Eli_del_mar

Um ! no sé, así lo encontré en la página mas famosa de videos ( búsqueda por riqui riqui)

Suerte !


----------



## wcaldasbr

Olá, Eli_del_Mar . Muito obrigado por sua ajuda. Vamos aos esclarecimentos:
1) O grupo chama-se Sonora Carruseles e é colombiano.
2) A frase "para romperme lolita el coco" se refere a Lola, a musa do cantor. O nome da canção é "Ave Maria, Lola" e em outras partes da letra ele a chama de Lolita.
4) Creio que tens razão: o termo riqui riqui deve ser algo bem regional.
5) Você disse que está aprendendo português. Estou à sua disposição para ajudá-la.
6) Você disse que "el coco, también se le llama a la cabeza". Creio que é isso mesmo que a letra quer dizer com "te pusiste el riqui riqui para romperme, Lolita, el coco". Esse tal "riqui riqui" deve ser algo muito encantador para deixar o rapaz assim tão apaixonado. ;-)

Muchisimas gracias por su ayuda.
Tchao.


----------



## Eli_del_mar

Oi, imagínate que ayer te respondí pero veo que la página no me guardo los comentarios. Creo que ya resolví tu duda. La letra de la canción esta equivocada, no dice riqui riqui, dice liqui liqui, asi se le llama a un traje cuyo orígen se dió en los llanos venezolanos y colombianos. Para saber mas puedes buscar en internet para ver como luce este traje. Hazlo y me cuentas. Creo que ya queda resuelto el dilema.

Chao, saludos ¡


----------



## Mangato

Eli_del_mar said:


> Oi, imagínate que ayer te respondí pero veo que la página no me guardo los comentarios. Creo que ya resolví tu duda. La letra de la canción esta equivocada, no dice riqui riqui, dice liqui liqui, asi se le llama a un traje cuyo orígen se dió en los llanos venezolanos y colombianos. Para saber mas puedes buscar en internet para ver como luce este traje. Hazlo y me cuentas. Creo que ya queda resuelto el dilema.
> 
> Chao, saludos ¡


 
O entrando el enlace del post numero 11


----------



## wcaldasbr

Hola, Mangato y Eli_del_mar
Responderei em português para que Eli_del_mar possa praticar um pouco.

Mangato y Eli_del_mar disseram que

>> "la letra de la canción esta equivocada, no dice riqui riqui, dice liqui liqui"

Entrei no "enlace del post numero 11" e também procurei por liqui liqui no google e ví várias fotos dessa vestimenta. Só fiquei com uma dúvida: por quê não existe foto da versão femenina do liqui liqui? Para dizer a verdade, eu SÓ achei um exemplo: o da miss Venezuela 2008. Como essa canção é anterior ao ano 2000, achei que fosse uma vestimenta mais conhecida. Encontrei alguns anúncios de pessoas querendo comprar um liqui liqui para a namorada ou filha para participar de alguma festa importante mas, ninguém respondeu ao anúncio.

Mas, eu fiquei satisfeito com a resposta que vocês me deram. Acho que eu não devo me preocupar muito com isso. É apenas um pequeno detalhe numa canção que despertou minha curiosidade...

De qualquer forma, agradeço muitíssimo pela ajuda!


----------

